# TiVo series 2 questions



## blucrzr (Apr 25, 2002)

I am now thinking about ordering a TiVo Series 2 and have some questions. Since this is a stand alone unit, does it only require one cable from my dish? Do I connect it as if it were a VCR? In other words, do I daisy chain my TiVo and my satellite reciever together? Is it worth getting this unit?

Thanks,

Monica


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Monica, yes, the standalone TiVo (whether Series 1 or Series 2) would basically be positioned in the same place in the equipment chain as a VCR. The signal comes into the satellite receiver and goes out to the TiVo which records it. The output from the TiVo goes to the television, where you view it. 

Do you have (or are you considering) DirecTV or Dish Network? If DirecTV is your choice, you'd prefer the DirecTV TiVo combo units, where the TiVo and satellite receiver are the same unit. They can use 2 feeds from the dish for the dual tuner, but they can be used with just one feed, using just one tuner.


If Dish Network is (or will be) your provider, take a look at their own PVR 501 as well as the standalone TiVo. The 501 can record without a monthly or lifetime fee, but its software isn't as fully featured as the TiVo. I have both a 501 and a standalone TiVo connected to a second Dish Network receiver, and I use them both differently because of their different features. 

No matter which setup you choose, you won't regret it.

Chuck


----------



## blucrzr (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi Chuck,

Yes, I have DirecTV now, but cannot locate a DirecTiVo unit anywhere. I was looking for a Philips DSR6000, but can't find one anywhere for sale. The only places that have them won't sell one to me, since I am an existing DirecTV customer.

Since I cannot find the Philips anywhere, I thought I might as well buy the new TiVo Series 2 that is out. Ideally, I would love to have the series 2 DirecTiVo, but from what I have read, they are not due out until the fall. I am going through withdrawal of my favorite shows now! 

Monica


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Monica-

Check ebay for DirecTiVo, there's usually a few to be had.


----------



## blucrzr (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi Eric,

I have looked on eBay, but all I can find there are either used or refurbished units. I can't find a new unit for sale. I have a friend that swears she did a ton of research and that the Philips DSR6000 is the unit to go with. 

Thanks,

Monica


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blucrzr _
> *Hi Eric,
> 
> I have looked on eBay, but all I can find there are either used or refurbished units. I can't find a new unit for sale. I have a friend that swears she did a ton of research and that the Philips DSR6000 is the unit to go with.
> ...


If you can wait until September or so, the Series II DirecTiVos are coming out. They should be a little more readily available and should also cost less as they are cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## blucrzr (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks!

Monica


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I just got back from Best Buy in Houston. They have the Series 2 SA Tivos on the shelf.


----------



## blucrzr (Apr 25, 2002)

I bought a Series 2 on friday, from Best Buy. I am very happy with the capabilities of the unit, the only thing I did not realize going in was that with buying the stand alone unit, I now need 2 receivers to be able to record a different channel than is being viewed. I plan to buy a second receiver soon, so that I can utilize the TiVo to it's fullest.

Thanks for everyone's input.

Monica


----------

